# First Try at a Fatty, We Are Hooked!



## billrigsby (Jul 7, 2009)

Did my First Try at a *Fatty*, as I said....We Are Hooked!

Did a Pizza *Fatty*, gathered together some Hot Italian Sausage, Thick Sliced Bacon, Peperoni, Salami, Sauce, Mozzerela Sticks, Onions and Peppers.

If I had to do it again, Oh I will, would use thinner Bacon, More Sauce, and More + Shredded cheese, instead of the sticks.


Pics below..............


*Bill Rigsby - Divide, CO @ 9,375'*


_2007 JENN-AIR 4 Burner 52K LP Gas Grill 720-0337_
ACCESORIES
Maverick ST01 Surface Thermometer
Maverick ET7 Dual Probe Wireless Remote Thermometer
Lodge 10" Skillet / 2.5 Qt Pot / Sauce Pot
Perforated Veggie Grill Pan
Kabob Racks
Stainless Steel Chicken Wing Holder
Stainless Steel Smoker Box
Stainless Steel Hot Dog Roller
12 Hole Chile Grill

MODS
Two-Stage Adjustable Regulator
Rotisserie and Warming Rack Storage
OXO Stainless Steel Tool Hook
Stainless Steel Heat Retention Panel
Custom Stainless Steel Side Storage Cabinet
Stainless Steel Side Table
Stainless Steel Halogen Work Lights
Chile / Nut Roaster for Rotisserie


_Napoleon Freestyle Portable Infrared Grill_
MODS
"V-Grate" grilling surface (from Solaire)

_Masterbuilt 30" Electronic Stainless Steel Smoker_
MODS
Built into Stainless Steel Table
Smoke Pistol for _COLD_ Smoking

_Brinkman Charcoal Smoker_
MODS
Drop in LP Gas Burner and Stock Pot to Convert to Turkey Fryer

_"Baby" Weber Kettle Charcoal Grill_


----------



## bassman (Jul 7, 2009)

Good looking fatty.  I'm with you on the thin sliced bacon.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 7, 2009)

It sure looks good.
One tip besides thin bacon is to half cook the bacon slices in the microwave and then wrap around the fattie, helps to crisp up a bit more throughout.
Keep up the great smoke!


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice!  Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks nice, Love those Pizza Fatties.


----------



## rivet (Jul 7, 2009)

Very nice fatty, congratulations. Found out that when you bacon weave it's better to use regular sliced bacon as opposed to the thick-cut. It cooks up crisper in the smoker. Just a suggestion.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 7, 2009)

that was a good looking fattie there rick. Just remember once cooked is one hooked.


----------

